# Folk Show In So Cal



## xbocax (May 10, 2011)

if your in socal come check this out fora good cause


----------



## Geoff (May 10, 2011)

cool. jessie williams is awesome. she's supposed to play at my house on the 24th but i'm not gonna be in town. i'll probably wind up seeing her play in San Antonio on the 23rd instead.


----------



## Wolf (May 12, 2011)

>< Thats two shows Jessy has played down south that I can't make. I will not die until I play a show with her, ghost mice and AJJ


----------



## Rambler (May 12, 2011)

Never heard of Jessie Williams but im digging her. Im getting turned on to some awesome music since ive joined stp. Fuch yah.


----------



## Rhombie (May 12, 2011)

3 Way Split 7" with Razzle Blaster,Manx,DJembryonicpetitsac by Tommy & Sweatband records &mdash; Kickstarter

heres a link to here 15 seconds of The Manx in cartoon form


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2011)

AY! I fail! totally missed this =[


----------

